# Catasetum Orchidglade



## fbrem (Oct 9, 2009)

Forrest Brem


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2009)

Is that pileatum 'Orchidglade'? It's very nice.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice... this is the first Ctsm. Orchidglade with this color I have ever seen... somehow I like it better than the spotted ones... 

Slipperfan, Ctsm. Orchidglade is the hybrid Ctsm. pileatum x expansum. Both species are very similar, however the callus in Ctsm. expansum is characteristic... Ctsm. Orchidglade normally has a labellum between both parent species....


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Ramón. I've never seen a pileatum in person, but the expansum I saw is quite green. This is a very nice "in-between" flower.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a wonderful flowering! Never seen anything like it around here.

Thanks for sharing something special.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 9, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Very nice... this is the first Ctsm. Orchidglade with this color I have ever seen... somehow I like it better than the spotted ones...
> 
> Slipperfan, Ctsm. Orchidglade is the hybrid Ctsm. pileatum x expansum. Both species are very similar, however the callus in Ctsm. expansum is characteristic... Ctsm. Orchidglade normally has a labellum between both parent species....



I agree! The callus on the labellum is a give away that it has Ctsm. expansum in its background. Nice!

Ramon


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 9, 2009)

These are very cool!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 10, 2009)

very nice cross!!! The flowers seem to be quite large!? Jean


----------



## paphreek (Oct 10, 2009)

Does it have a scent?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool flowers!!!!


----------



## fbrem (Oct 10, 2009)

paphreek said:


> Does it have a scent?



yeah, it smells awesome in the morning and early afternoon, kind of like a very nice menthol smell to me.



JeanLux said:


> very nice cross!!! The flowers seem to be quite large!? Jean



~10cm NS, pretty nice


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2009)

interesting. nice flowers, at our orchid show last weekend someone entered a catasetum orchidglade 'jack of diamonds' that was very red. it that in the normal range of colors?
http://cnyos.org/showpics/displayimage.php?pos=-148


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 10, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> interesting. nice flowers, at our orchid show last weekend someone entered a catasetum orchidglade 'jack of diamonds' that was very red. it that in the normal range of colors?
> http://cnyos.org/showpics/displayimage.php?pos=-148



normally this hybrid has a lot of red, and probably 'Jack of Diamonds' is one of the best reds... however, the two parents have a wide spectrum of colors too, from white to red over yellow and greens, spotted or not spotted... therefore, it depends on which parents are used... As I mentioned before, the one here is the first I see with thoese colors. Most probably the pileatum parent is ?Oro Verde' or similar, and one aureum from expansum (Ecuagenera had one very close in colors to pileatum 'Oro Verde')


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 12, 2009)

:clap::clap:Crisp & COOOL!!! :clap::clap:


----------

